# Planned Outage for Server Move



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Our servers are being moved on the 9th / 10th September, and as a result there will be a short period of outage.

The move will commence at 23:01 BST (GMT + 1) and will last for UPTO a maximum of 4 hours. During this period, the server will be disconnected and physically moved to an adjacent building, and restarted.

No other problems are expected.

Cheers

Jae


----------

